# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اتاق یا علوم آزمایشگاهی

## شبخوانی

من بچه کرجم
به نظر شما اتاق سراسر اراک رو برم یا علوم آزمایشگاهی آزاد تهران
از نظر آینده شغلی کدوم بهتره

----------


## Amiir

> من بچه کرجم
> به نظر شما اتاق سراسر اراک رو برم یا علوم آزمایشگاهی آزاد تهران
> از نظر آینده شغلی کدوم بهتره


شک نکن اتاق عمل..علوم آزمایشگاهی اشباع شده بازار کارش.اما اتاق عمل هم بازار کار خوبی داره هنوز و هم توی این رشته دستت بازه.
اینارو با تحقیق گفتما.. :22:

----------


## شبخوانی

> شک نکن اتاق عمل..علوم آزمایشگاهی اشباع شده بازار کارش.اما اتاق عمل هم بازار کار خوبی داره هنوز و هم توی این رشته دستت بازه.
> اینارو با تحقیق گفتما..


نظرت درباره ی سلولی مولکولی چیه؟؟
ممنون

----------


## Amiir

> نظرت درباره ی سلولی مولکولی چیه؟؟
> ممنون


نری سمتش بهتره.

----------


## شبخوانی

> نری سمتش بهتره.


چرا؟؟؟

----------


## Amiir

> چرا؟؟؟


بازار کارش اشباع شده.دیگه اونقدر ها تمایلی به فارغ التحصیلاش نیس.

----------


## kchat

همه مشاورا که پرسیدم گفتن علوم ازمایشگاه بهتره
اتاق عمل و هوشبری در یع سطح اند
اتاق عمل ینی دم دست جراح باشی کارش همینه
اما علوم ازمایشگاه سر تره

----------


## Amiir

> همه مشاورا که پرسیدم گفتن علوم ازمایشگاه بهتره
> اتاق عمل و هوشبری در یع سطح اند
> اتاق عمل ینی دم دست جراح باشی کارش همینه
> اما علوم ازمایشگاه سر تره


همه مشاور ها؟!!!
نمیدونم والا..من از دانشجوهای خود این رشته ها سوال کردم..چمیدونم والا! :Y (749):

----------


## kchat

اتاق عمل ینی تکنیسین اتاق عمل دم دست جراح باشی وسایل بدی دست جراح و .... اما علوم ازمایشگاه نه خیلی بهتره کار کردن تو مراکز و همچنین تو مقاطع بالاتر میشه ازمایشگاه و مطب خصوصی زد اصلا قابل مقایسه نیستن با هم  من از خیلیا پرسیدم علوم ازمایشگاه سرتره و همچنین رتبه بهتری میخواد

----------


## Amiir

:40:

----------


## sbm

> من بچه کرجم
> به نظر شما اتاق سراسر اراک رو برم یا علوم آزمایشگاهی آزاد تهران
> از نظر آینده شغلی کدوم بهتره


منم که پیش مشاور رفتم گفت علوم آزمایشگاهی خیییلی بهتره و جا واسه پیشرفت داره بعد هوشبری بعد اتاق عملو پیشنهاد کرد

----------


## محمدرضا 95

بستگی به علاقه خودت داره ولی علوم آزمایشگاهی معمولا بهتره

----------


## kchat

بفرما نگفتم

----------


## alireza.es72

اقا شک نکن علوم ازمایشگاه:1-جای پیشرفت داره 2-میتونی در اینده مستقل باشی واس خودت ازمیشگاه بزنی کارکنی 3-ازکسی دستور نمیگیری 4-ب نسبت تلاشت میتونی درامد کسب کنی اما اتاق عمل اخرش میشی کمک جراح.نمیگم بده ها اما سختیش و زحمتش زیاده.شیفت و ایزینچیزا داره. از من میشنوی پروتزم بزن.هر دندون پزشک باید با یک متخصص پروتز قرارداد داشته باشه.اینم شانش خوبه

----------


## nora

من خودم 16 سالمه تجربه ندارم.ولی اگه برات هیجانو لذت یردنه مهمه خوب اتاق عمل بهتره چون تو فضای بیمارستانی و اتاق عمل تنوع داره برات اما اگه برات پرستیژ و پول مهمه ک برای پسرا مهم تره علوم آزمایشگاهی. ولی هوشبری کار زیادی نداره تازه امکان ادامه دادن هم تا اونجایی ک میدونم نداره.

----------


## kchat

علوم از خیلی بهتره از اتاق عمل و هوشبری از لحاظ بازار کار و سادگی کار و امکان پیشرفت

----------


## ali745

اقا رشته میکروبیولوژی هم جای پیشرفت داره؟؟؟
و در مقاطع بالا میشه ازمایشگاه زد؟؟

----------

